# First fish in the Gheenoe



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Went out of Fort pierce Jaycee Park. Had the place to myself. Being a week day with a brisk little wind. I went south about a mile and found a little sheltered area and in between my poling practice and fly casting session this lil puffer found my homemade fly irresistable!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The g'noe looks good.

The puffer is obviously suffering from an inflated ego,
being caught on a fly should solve that attitude...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, that's a start!  Congrats on sliming the boat.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Let me know if you go on the weekends. I fish Ft Pierce alot.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't get out too much on the weekends I am usally working a rotating schedule. I get a couple weekends off about every 3 months when they roll around. I am going to try to get out more in the mornings when I work the 3-11 shift soooo I just might take ya up on that offer. I need someone to show me around up that way. I have been hanging around Stuart too long! It looks like it is a lot of fun up there when the wind is'nt blowing!


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Sure thing, just let me know.


----------

